# pasturas y verdeos



## JustKitto

¡Hola! ¿Cuál sería la palabra correcta a utilizar como "verdeo" en la siguiente oración?

"Implantación, seguimiento y control de pasturas y *verdeos*"

Mi intento fue el siguiente:
" Implementation, monitoring and control of pastures and ..."

Como verán, no se qué palabra usar. En cuanto al contexto, es un fragmento de un CV que intento pasar de español a inglés, y la frase en cuestión era una de las responsabilidades de un trabajo anterior. 

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Mate

JustKitto said:


> ¡Hola! ¿Cuál sería la palabra correcta a utilizar como "verdeo" en la siguiente oración?
> 
> "Implantación, seguimiento y control de pasturas y *verdeos*"
> 
> Mi intento fue el siguiente:
> " Implementation, monitoring and control of pastures and ..."
> 
> Como verán, no se qué palabra usar. En cuanto al contexto, es un fragmento de un CV que intento pasar de español a inglés, y la frase en cuestión era una de las responsabilidades de un trabajo anterior.
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias.


Hola JustKitto:

Lo primero que pensé al ver el título del hilo es que debía ser algo relacionado con cebolla de verdeo. 

Tal vez sería mejor si les explicamos qué significa en este contexto "verdeo" a los amigos angloparlantes. 

Es un cultivo de temporada (avena, trigo forrajero, sorgo, etc.) que se hace con la finalidad de que los animales lo pastoreen directamente, aunque a veces también se corta para hacer reservas.

PS. Hay otro hilo anterior en el que aparece la palabra "verdeo", pero me parece que no dieron con la traducción: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=452329


----------



## JustKitto

Exactamente, para ser más específicos aún: pasturas y verdeos son distintas especies de forrajes, la diferencia es que los verdeos son anuales (duran un año), mientras que las pasturas son plurianuales (duran más de un año).

Ejemplos de pasturas serían alfalfa o trebol. Mientras que ejemplos de verdeos serían avena o centeno...

¡Muchas gracias mateamargo!

PS. Sí, había el visto el post que me dijiste, pero fijate que toman verdeo como sinónimo de pastura. Por eso hice este post =)


----------



## Mate

JustKitto said:


> Exactamente, para ser más específicos aún: pasturas y verdeos son distintas especies de forrajes, la diferencia es que los verdeos son anuales (duran un año), mientras que las pasturas son plurianuales (duran más de un año).
> 
> Ejemplos de pasturas serían alfalfa o trebol. Mientras que ejemplos de verdeos serían avena o centeno...
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias mateamargo!


Creo que di con algo que podría servir: winter forage (clic)


----------



## JustKitto

No se cómo habras hecho, pero creo que efectivamente esa es la palabra. Busqué "winter forage varieties", y sale una página que habla de "oats", que si (como creo) significa "avena", justamente es un ejemplo de verdeo...
Lo aclaro por si algún día alguien tiene la misma duda.

¡Muchas gracias!

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Mateamargo is a god. 
A minor point: Wouldn't "implantación" be ''establishment'' here? "Implementation" is awfully abstract for a pasture.


----------



## JustKitto

I agree with you, it's okay if i use "implantation" instead of "implementation"? I think that "implantation" fits, but i don't know if it is abstract too...


----------



## k-in-sc

No, ''implantation'' is what happens to an ovum after it's fertilized. Sorry!
Establishing a pasture means getting it started:
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=''establishing+a+pasture"


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> A minor point: Wouldn't "implantación" be ''establishment'' here? "Implementation" is awfully abstract for a pasture.


I agree. 
As a farmer I use to sow pastures and take care of them until they are well established.

Se acabaron los milagros, JustKitto. Hace como 2000 años que nadie hace ninguno


----------



## JustKitto

k-in-sc said:


> No, ''implantation'' is what happens to an ovum after it's fertilized.


Jaja, I understood, excuse me for my English ignorance...
Thanks you both for the help!


----------



## vicdark

Una pregunta adicional respecto a *verdeo.*

¿Es este un término generalizado o más bien regional de Argentina?


----------



## Mate

vicdark said:


> Una pregunta adicional respecto a *verdeo.*
> 
> ¿Es este un término generalizado o más bien regional de Argentina?


En la Argentina se usa _verdeo_ para describir lo que se definió arriba. En otros países, no sé.


----------



## luigicorda

Hola, no se si te sirve... en un centro Hipico de Maine usaban el verbo GRAZE para llevear a verdear los caballos... en contraposición a la alimentación seca por fardo o grano... "bring the horses to graze..." "grazing fields..."


----------



## vicdark

graze = *pastar*

grazing *= pastoreo*

Un concepto totalmentre diferente. Consiste en soltar los animales en una pastura o cultivo de verdeo para que se alimenten libremente.


----------



## luigicorda

Gracias vicdark, lo que intentaba decir es que, por lo menos en Argentina, verdear se usa mucho para alimentar con "verde" es decir hierba fresca, si sacas los animales a un campo de maiz seco... no utilizarías ese verbo... justamente usarías pastorear.... ahora bien.. cuando vivi en Maine ellos usaban GRAZE para esto... "so they can get some green.." tal vez técnicamente no apropiado... o tal vez solo un modismo de ellos...


----------



## k-in-sc

"Graze" means "eat grass" (or, by extension, eat a little of this here and a little of that there). It is an everyday term. 
Here they are differentiating between the nouns for pasture (permanent grass) and for winter forage (cover crops).


----------



## Mate

Volviendo al tema, creo que otra opción válida es "annual forages". 

Una definición que abarca tanto a los verdeos de invierno como a los de verano podría ser "warm and cool season  annual  forages".


----------



## k-in-sc

That would be more general. 
I'm not positive, but I think winter forage doesn't have to be green. That is, I think you can cut it and let it dry in windrows and turn the animals onto it (and not have to bale it or store it). But I don't know if that's the case with "verdeo."


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> That would be more general.
> I'm not positive, but I think winter forage doesn't have to be green. That is, I think you can cut it and let it dry in windrows and turn the animals onto it (and not have to bale it or store it). But I don't know if that's the case with "verdeo."


 "Verdeos" are usually grazed.


----------



## luigicorda

amigos, disculpen si cometo algun error, soy nuevo en el foro.... estoy de acuerdo con mateamargo en que "verdeo" are usually grazed... al menos en argentina un animal verdea suelto, en pradera... esto es esencial dado que el verde es importante en la composicion dietaria del animal... por su contenido acuoso... por eso acote como lo usaban en un centro hipico en Maine... en este sentido...


----------



## Mate

Está todo bien, luigi. Acote tranquilo nomás. 

A veces un verdeo de trigo, de avena, de titicale o de otro cereal de invierno se siembra como verdeo, pero al final se termina cortando para hacer rollos o fardos por diferentes motivos (lluvias excesivas, falta de piso, excedente forrajero, etc.).


----------

